# Know your apples



## GB (Jul 20, 2010)

I just found this chart and think a lot of people (like me) will be able to benefit from it. I love apples, but can never remember which are sweeter or more tart or what they are best suited for. This chart will help. Make sure to click on the image to make it bigger. Hopefully you will be able to read it. Here is a link to the original which is a bit easier to read.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks GB. This chart will help instead of buying  two kinds then wondering the next time which ones did I buy last time
kades


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jul 20, 2010)

This is cool! Thanks for the information. Now I won't be standing there in the produce section scratching my head wondering which one to buy.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 20, 2010)

Since you provided the chart, you are now responsible for filling in the info for missing apple types.

Where do Cortlands fall on this chart?


----------



## GB (Jul 20, 2010)

There is no such thing as Cortlands. There are 12 types of apples. If it is not on the chart then it does not exist.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 20, 2010)

GB said:


> There is no such thing as Cortlands. There are 12 types of apples. If it is not on the chart then it does not exist.


NY Apple Country Cortland Apple Photo


----------



## GB (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't trust everything you read on the internet justplainbill. That is a Jonagold


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 20, 2010)

Cortland is a crossbred McIntosh.  It's been around for about 100 years.


----------



## GB (Jul 20, 2010)

I was just joking jpb. I know, and love, Cortlands.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 20, 2010)

GB, where were you when I was in culinary school writing my first assignment - "name and describe 50 varieties of North American apples!


----------



## GB (Jul 20, 2010)

It was obviously a trick assignment Laurie  I hope you did not fall for it.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 20, 2010)

blameitonthevoices?


----------



## blissful (Jul 20, 2010)

OH MY, wednesday is after tuesday!!!! Another success, 
That stuff makes me smile.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 20, 2010)

GB said:


> It was obviously a trick assignment Laurie  I hope you did not fall for it.



This is clearly an American chart.....Don't forget I LIVE in Canadian apple country!


----------

